# απομυθοποίηση και απομυστικοποίηση



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Γνωστή και συνηθισμένη είναι η πρώτη λέξη, η *απομυθοποίηση*. Πώς την ορίζουν τα λεξικά;

ΛΚΝ:
*απομυθοποιώ* : αφαιρώ τη μυθική διάσταση, το μυθικό περίβλημα και ανάγω κπ. ή κτ. στο επίπεδο της πραγματικότητας, των πραγματικών διαστάσεων: _Σήμερα απομυθοποιείται όλο και περισσότερο ο μύθος της φυσικής ανωτερότητας του άντρα σε σχέση με τη γυναίκα. H τέχνη απομυθοποιεί τον εαυτό της και αποκτάει νέες σχέσεις με την πραγματικότητα. Στις μέρες μας έχει απομυθοποιηθεί τελείως ο ρόλος του πολιτικού και της πολιτικής._ [λόγ. απο-μυθοποιώ μτφρδ. γερμ. _entmythologisieren_ (< αρχ. μυθολογῶ «διηγούμαι μύθους»)] 

ΛΝΕΓ:
*απομυθοποίηση* (η) {-ης κ. -ήσεως | -ήσεις, -ήσεων} η αφαίρεση των μυθικών στοιχείων (διήγησης, αντίληψης κ.ά.), η παρουσίαση (προσώπου, γεγονότος κ.λπ.) στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις (χωρίς τα πλασματικά ή εξιδανικευτικά στοιχεία που τα περιβάλλουν): _η ~ των μεγάλων ανδρών | η ~ τής εικόνας που είχαν σχηματίσει για τον πολιτικό ηγέτη._ [ΕΤΥΜ Απόδ. τού ελληνογενούς αγγλ. demythologisation (νόθο συνθ.)].

*απομυθοποιώ* ρ. μετβ. παρουσιάζω (πρόσωπο, γεγονός, διήγηση κ.λπ.) στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις, αφαιρώντας τα μυθικά, πλασματικά ή εξιδανικευτικά στοιχεία που τα περιβάλλουν: _είναι ένα βιβλίο που ~ δυο μεγάλους αστέρες τού Χόλλυγουντ | η αποκάλυψη τής παραποιήσεως των γεγονότων στη Ρουμανία τού Τσαουσέσκου απομυθοποίησε τον ρόλο τού Τύπου_. [ΕΤΥΜ Απόδ. τού ελληνογενούς αγγλ. demythologise].​
Υπάρχει λήμμα της Wikipedia για το γερμανικό _Entmythologisierung_, και το αγγλικό _Demythology_.

Μια γρήγορη ματιά στο _demythologize_ (στο ODE):

*demythologize* (also *demythologise*)
verb [with object] 
•	reinterpret (a subject) so that it is free of mythical elements: _the biographer undertakes to demythologize a man who is for many a modern saint_
•	reinterpret what are considered to be mythological elements of (the Bible). ​
Το _*demythologise*_ είναι λόγιο, χρειάζεται συχνά κάτι πιο καθημερινό, όπως *debunk, cut down to size, deflate*. Π.χ.

*debunk*
verb [with object]
expose the falseness or hollowness of (an idea or belief): _she debunks all the usual rubbish about acting_
reduce the inflated reputation of (someone): _comedy takes delight in debunking heroes_.​
Βλέπω σε λεξικά να ταυτίζεται το *απομυθοποιώ* με το *demystify*, αλλά δεν είναι ίδια. Στο πρώτο αφαιρείς τα μυθικά στοιχεία, στο δεύτερο τα μυστικά, τα δυσνόητα στοιχεία. Φωτίζεις και αποκρυπτογραφείς.

*demystify*
verb (demystifies, demystifying, demystified) [with object]
make (a difficult subject) clearer and easier to understand: _this book attempts to demystify technology._​
Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι καταχρηστικά χρησιμοποιείται η *απομυθοποίηση* για αυτό που πολλοί έχουν αρχίσει να αποδίδουν με τον νεολογισμό *απομυστικοποίηση*. 

Είχα γράψει εδώ:
Το βιβλίο έχει να κάνει με την αποδόμηση, την απομυθοποίηση, την απομυστικοποίηση των «μαγικών» (άλλοτε ανεξήγητων) φυσικών φαινομένων. 

Αντιγράφω από το διαδίκτυο:

Ουσιαστικά θα πρέπει να λάβει χώρα μια απομυστικοποίηση, μια αποκρυπτογράφηση των κοινωνικών μορφών, ώστε να έρθει στην επιφάνεια το ανθρώπινο περιεχόμενό τους.
Για την απομυστικοποίηση του κινηματογραφικού ντοκιμαντέρ, είναι απαραίτητο να αναλυθεί το αντικείμενο του.
Aποσκοπώντας στην απομυστικοποίηση και στον εξορθολογισμό της εποχής τους, οι εισηγητές μετέτρεψαν την ποιητική σύνθεση σε ανθρώπινη δεξιότητα και άρχισαν να υποβάλλουν τα προϊόντα της σε ανάλυση όπως και κάθε άλλη μορφή λόγου.
Η διαλεκτική της αλληλεπίδρασης απομυστικοποιήθηκε και αναπτύχθηκε από τον Μαρξ και τον Έγκελς.
…για να απομυστικοποιήσουμε την οικονομική κρίση…
…στο σοσιαλισμό, όπου ο κόσμος θα ζει ανέμελα κι οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις θα είναι απομυστικοποιημένες…
Ακούγεται σαν αγγλισμός, αλλά ίσως είναι χρήσιμος αγγλισμός.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2011)

Εγώ θα το έβαζα στα ψευδόφιλα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 23, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θα το έβαζα στα ψευδόφιλα.


 
Κι εγώ, αλλά κατά το ήμισυ. Απομυστικοποίηση για την πιο πεζή σημασία του demystification (απλοποίηση, ξεδιάλυμα) θα το καταλάβαινα ενδεχομένως. Αλλά για την πιο ανθρωπολογική έννοια του demystification, μάλλον την αποϊεροποίηση θα διάλεγα. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, και η πεζή σημασία του demystification, από την υψηλότερου register σημασία του προέρχεται, οπότε η απομυστικοποίηση μάλλον λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις δημιουργεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Αλλά για την πιο ανθρωπολογική έννοια του demystification, μάλλον την αποϊεροποίηση θα διάλεγα.


Ή, ίσως, την _απομυστοποίηση_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

Δεν ήθελα να το πω, πάντως υπάρχει _απομυστηριοποίηση_.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή, ίσως, την _απομυστοποίηση_;


 
Αυτό μάλλον προς Μπορίς Βιάν ρέπει: να καθαρίσουμε τους κακομούτσουνους μύστες.;)


----------



## cougr (Oct 24, 2011)

Re: Απομυστικοποίηση

Εμένα με παραπέμπει περισσότερο στο _desecretization_ (αν και βέβαια δεν είναι δόκιμος όρος).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2011)

Γεωργακάς:

*απομυστικοποίηση* *elimination of the mystery or obscurity of, demystification* _του K. Bάρναλη O Σολωμός χωρίς μεταφυσική ήταν η πρώτη συστηματική προσπάθεια για μιαν απομυθοποίηση και ~ του Σολωμού_.
*απομυθοποίηση* *elimination of the mythical element fr sth, demythologization* (ant _*μυθοποίηση*_) _~ της ιστορίας, της λαϊκής παράδοσης_ | _η διαδοχική ~ της ηρωολατρείας δεν κηλιδώνει τη μνήμη των ηρώων (Panagiotop)_ | _οι θαλασσινές περιπέτειες του Oδυσσέα γεννούν την τάση για ~ του απόμακρου θαλασσινού χώρου (Maronitis)_ | _η ζωγραφική του K. δεν αποβλέπει στην ~ της αστικής ιδεολογίας (Dizikirikis, adapted)._
Στο ΛΣΑ αν γνωρίζεις την _αποκαθήλωση_, θα βρεις συνώνυμό της την _απομυθοποίηση_ στο οικείο λήμμα· ωστόσο στο λήμμα _απομυθοποίηση_ θα βρεις μόνον αντώνυμα και κανένα συνώνυμο.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 25, 2011)

pidyo said:


> για την πιο ανθρωπολογική έννοια του demystification, μάλλον την αποϊεροποίηση θα διάλεγα...



Ναι, αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να την πούμε "*αφ*ιεροποίηση"; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Την _αφιεροποίηση_ θα την μπερδέψει ο κόσμος με την _αφιέρωση_. Ποιο _από_ είναι; (Βλέπε... _απόφραξη_.)

Για τον σχηματισμό έχει προηγηθεί ο _αποϊδρυματισμός_.

Εμένα μη με κοιτάτε, δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με ιερά και όσια.


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Την _αφιεροποίηση_ θα την μπερδέψει ο κόσμος με την _αφιέρωση_. Ποιο _από_ είναι; (Βλέπε... _απόφραξη_.)


Για την οποία απόφραξη, πάμε στο σχετικό νήμα της απομάγευσης, του ξεμαγέματος 
(αυτό τώρα είναι η αφαίρεση του εμαγιέ; denamelling?) ;)



nickel said:


> Για τον σχηματισμό έχει προηγηθεί ο _αποϊδρυματισμός_.



Και η σχετική αποαγιοποίηση.
*Χάδης, *χάγιος, *χαγνός, *χαίμα, *χάμαξα, *χαπλός... :twit:



nickel said:


> Εμένα μη με κοιτάτε, δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με ιερά και όσια.


 
+1 στην ανιερο-ποίηση. :)


----------

